# Addiction to fear



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

deleted. i need to choose my words more wisely. may come back to it later.

peace


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

True, then a good way to put it would be, DP is the drug that makes us escape/deny our deeply rooted psychological fears. And we are addicted to the evasion-strategies, rather than facing the fears for what they are, in the now.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

Abraxas said:


> True, then a good way to put it would be, DP is the drug that makes us escape/deny our deeply rooted psychological fears. And we are addicted to the evasion-strategies, rather than facing the fears for what they are, in the now.


Not just denial of our fears but denial of our feelings, our rights as human beings to have them and express them openly. When I was growing up I was always criticized every time I expressed my feelings. It was always how dare you be so ungrateful, or petty or clueless so I learned to repress them to avoid wrath.


----------



## chazhe (Nov 12, 2012)

On the conscious level, I sometimes understand that the dp and the horrid symptoms are protecting me from something deeper. but the symptoms become our main focus basically, it might even be more intense that the original wound, just a thought


----------



## MarLen (Jul 12, 2015)

How to like this world? The people they're not scared about derealization like they're smoking to get this disconnection.. They don't feel this way so deeply. I try to do something to like it again and remeber myself before dpd and fight with my excitement and go trought the fear


----------



## Bluey (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah, people can get addicted to fear.


----------

